# I don't know what to do



## Guest (Jul 22, 2005)

Yesterday my husband was working in the garage with the door open when a pigeon flew in. The pigeon sat on his work bench while he was working, so he fed him some seed and gave him some water. The pigeon stayed in the garage for most of the day and then flew off. He came back today. He has a band marked AU 2005 GA 2737. I located the phone number to contact the club officer and I've called him twice and left and email, but I've received no response. I have the pigeon free in my office right now. He has been eating well and he seems healthy, but I want to make sure he is returned to his owner and is properly taken care of in the meantime. Should I continue to keep him or should I turn him loose? If I do let him loose and he continues to return, what should I do to take care of him? I live in Atlanta in the city. Thanks to this web site, I've learned so much, but I can't find the answer to this particular dilemma. We love animals and we just want to make sure the pigeon is happy. My email address is [email protected] and my telephone number is (770) 441-9974. Thanks to anyone who can help me. 
Teresa


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Welcome*

If no one want him. Then you are free to keep him. It seem like he choose you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Teresa,

thank you for the care you are giving this bird. 
Please keep the bird until you receive an answer from the club, it might take a couple of days.
If you let the bird go he will probably seek help from another human and not all are nice.
If you don't receive an answer, we'll find someone hopefully to take the bird from you.

In case the owner contacts you, please make sure what his intentions are for this bird. A few pigeon owners don't appreciate it when their birds get lost, they have no use for them anymore.

Reti


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2005)

*Thank you!*

Thanks so much for the fast responses! It does seem like he chose us and I will keep him for a couple of days and see if I receive a response to my voice mails and email. Is it okay for me to keep him in my office? He poops a lot, but I have hardwoods and wood furniture, so it's easy to clean. He's so healthy, that I don't think he would like a box. I'll get some grit for him tomorrow. He eats a lot of seed and drinks a lot. I have cats, so keeping him really isn't an option unless I can let him out to exercise. I'll keep everyone posted. He might need a home. He's such a friendly bird. I'm already getting attached to him. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Teresa and thank you for your concern for this lost pigeon. Yes they do have a tendency to become attached to a caring human and they too can very easily become attached to us. You have been given some good advice,and please do read all the valuable postings here on this forum. Do keep the kitties away. Their bite (saliva) is lethal to birds. Welcome to Pigeon~Talk!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

*Follow up*

Since I still haven't received a response from the club concerning our new friend, we took him out of the house and let him fly outside yesterday afternoon. He was gone for about two hours and came back. He hasn't left since. I have a feeling that he is here to stay. He is living in the garage right now. We removed a window pane from the garage door so he can come and go. We went to the pet store yesterday and bought him grit, parrot seed and cracked corn. He won't let us touch him or feed him from our hands. I don't want to stress him out by catching him (he is very easy to catch by hand and really doesn't seem very upset by being caught), but I wonder if I should bring him in at night or leave him in the garage. Am I doing the right thing by letting him fly, since one of you told me that he might find someone else who might not be so nice to him? He can't really fly in the house, since I can only let him in one room the cats aren't allowed in. Thanks again for all your help. You are all so helpful and nice!


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

*Thanks*

I'll bring him back inside then.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your kindness to this pigeon. You can use wild bird seed, or maybe the parrot seed, but don't give him the cracked corn. Pigeons aren't supposed to eat it.

If you do not hear from the owner and decide to keep him, I would go out and find a real pigeon seed mix, as it has all the nutrition they need.
This website will give you a good idea of good pigeon grain

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

Treesa


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

*Thanks again!*

I read somewhere that pigeons like raw popcorn, so I thought the cracked corn would be acceptable. I took the cracked corn away from him. I'm giving him wild seed, parrot seed, grit and water now. He's in my office. I'll keep him here and hope that I receive a response from the club. We put a piece of plywood on top of a piece of furniture. We placed all his "things" on that. We also put a large branch on top of a bookshelf for him to perch on. My husband nailed branches all over the garage, but we won't be keeping him out there any longer. He flies around my office, so that might be enough exercise. I could keep him in here forever if I can't find the owners, but I don't know how happy he would be. I'm attaching another picture of him sitting on my modem. Thank you for all your help. I would be lost without you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TeresaL said:


> I read somewhere that pigeons like raw popcorn, so I thought the cracked corn would be acceptable. I took the cracked corn away from him.


You CAN give him popcorn (unpopped), it is whole corn not broken in pieces like cracked corn.

Great picture, that bird is going to be so spoiled that he won't even want to go home, if and when the time comes. LOL ! Come to think of it....hasn't he flown already around your house and returned 2 hours later?

We will save the discussion about leaving him free to come and go as he pleases, if he does stay with you. 

Treesa


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Teresa,

I can post about this pigeon on the 911 Pigeon Alert list if you like and can also ask Deone at the AU to "encourage" the club secretary and/or owner to get in touch with you. Please let me know.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

Thank you Terry and Treesa. Terry, if you don't mind helping me find the owner by posting the message and/or talking with Deone, I would appreciate it. I don't want to see him go, but I want the best for him. Hopefully, the owner will have good intentions if he does want him back. I'm so glad that I've had the opportunity to help him. Thanks to everyone here, I've learned so much about pigeons. He seems happier in my office than in the garage. He eats so much! I'll keep everyone posted.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Teresa,

I will post about the bird to 911 in just a couple of minutes.

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks, Terry.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Clubs not answering calls on Strays, Just want to tell you that it is is embarsing for me as a Racer & member of the AU that this Sec. hasn't answered you. I've had this happen to me, & have chewed some Butt to a few clubs Sec. not to have the curtisy to pick up this Racer even if the owner has been contacted... The name & phone # I have for this Greater Atlanta Racing Pigeon Club is

We Folsom
Buford, Ga. 770-614-1613

Please note that most AU Clubs are not that way. If I were not in So. Cal. I'd come & pick up this racer & give the owner some words to remember......... Happy


----------

